# Gsmsolutions.ie /unlockcodes.ie refund query?



## djCoors (24 Nov 2008)

Hey,

Some advice needed if possible.When my partner was looking to buy some phone accessories and I needed to unlock a phone,We came to a site GSMsolutions.ie(unfortunately) which offered all these services

Long story short,They told me  via email that they could send me the unlock for my model phone within 72 hours.With this knowledge,I payed them for an unlocking code from their website unlockcodes.ie.Except for the following day,I recieved an email informing me that there was "no code available for my phone",and that my unlockcodes.ie "credits" would be returned to my account to be used at another time.I asked for a refund of my money but they told me no way,which I was shocked and appalled by:{

From their site they qouted me "[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Codes are subject to availability, which basically means if a code is not in the database for your particular IMEI for 'ANY' reason a *FULL* and *COMPLETE* refund of *CREDITS " 
*[/FONT]



* Is there anybody I can complain to as I feel this is totally unacceptable and a sham !? 
* 




My partner on that same day bought products on their phonevolts site that are different from the images shown on their site and do not work on his model phone,the phonevolts site claimed that they were compatible with his phone.

He was told by the person in GSMsolutions.ie that "these are for illustration purposes only and that all the information posted about the products were given to him by the supplier so he is not repsonsible for any inaccuracies".


*Are they allowed to do this?** How can he get a refund in this scenario!?*


Thanks in advance for any advice.



Niamh


----------



## TreeTiger (25 Nov 2008)

This page from the National Consumer Agency website may be of interest.


----------



## djCoors (29 Nov 2008)

Thanks!


----------

